# Sandwich ideas



## agp (Jul 14, 2012)

Any ideas what cold sandwiches I can bring to work with me for lunch? I have been just sauteeing vegetables and grilling meats, but that's starting to get old after a few months...


----------



## 99Limited (Jul 14, 2012)

One of my favorite cold sandwiches is .... Meatloaf !!!!


----------



## ecchef (Jul 14, 2012)

Genoa salami, well cooked broccoli rabe, provolone, super crusty baguette. 
BLTT. Bacon, lettuce tomato, tuna salad, pita.
Any knid of banh mi.


----------



## aurohyd123 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hey mine favorite is tuna fish sandwich


----------



## Seth (Jul 14, 2012)

Just for fun-

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QXAJAyLdUXU


----------



## stereo.pete (Jul 14, 2012)

Seth said:


> Just for fun-
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QXAJAyLdUXU



Seth,

I will be making this tonight and I will post pictures and a review as well. I am in love with Chef Keller's recipes and will certainly do everything in my power to do this one justice.

Regards,

Pete


----------



## Seth (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeah - Keller is one of my favorites, beautiful books also.


----------



## agp (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks! I will try some of these next week!

Also, I have lots of home-grown basil and arugula, so if anyone knows recipes that call for lots of either ingredient, I would be happy to try those as well. I have been making lots of basil pesto and arugula pesto, but only eating half of them before they go bad.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 14, 2012)

agp said:


> Also, I have lots of home-grown basil and arugula, so if anyone knows recipes that call for lots of either ingredient, I would be happy to try those as well. I have been making lots of basil pesto and arugula pesto, but only eating half of them before they go bad.


I have successfully frozen arugula and basil pesto. After thawing, scrape the dookie-brown top off and only use the good green inside. You might lose a lot on the sides as well, but it's nice to have some semi-fresh pesto from your garden out of season.
On the sandwich tip, anything goes. The key would be to bring all the ingredients unassembled. It will taste way better toasted or maybe add some ingredients from your workplace. Try some different cured meats/fishes and use that fresh arugula as the lettuce/greens element. I love the extra dimension of flavor arugula brings to a sammie.


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Jul 14, 2012)

I like to make a sandwich with arugula (or mustard greens), bacon, turkey, red onion, tomato, cheddar, spicy mayo and rosehip (or black currant) jelly. Hmm, knid of makes me want a sandwich for dinner tonight....


----------



## heldentenor (Jul 14, 2012)

My favorite portable sandwhich is a variation on a tuna nicoise: good preserved tuna, olive tapenade, Bibb lettuce, thinly sliced hard boiled eggs, and shaved Parmigiano Reggiano on ciabatta.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2012)

Teriyaki chicken sandwich! 

or

Fruit sandwitch like these:











yum


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 14, 2012)

I just like some nice rustic bread with good salami and cave aged gouda.


----------



## mhlee (Jul 14, 2012)

The ultimate starch on starch crime - Japanese Potato Salad sandwich! :hungry:


----------



## Namaxy (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm partial to a good Cuban sandwich, and I love simple ham (jambon de bayonne) and butter on a baguette.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 14, 2012)

Funny you should ask. 



Had a waitress decide to order our cod dinner and just write "as a sandwich" on the ticket. There is a reason we don't have a cod sandwich on the menu.


----------



## turbochef422 (Jul 14, 2012)

I love maple turkey and Swiss with vegetable cream cheese (easy to make yourself ) on a cranberry baguette with watercress.


----------



## ecchef (Jul 14, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Teriyaki chicken sandwich!
> 
> or
> 
> ...



My wife just walked past....."OHHHH, FRUIT SANDWICH!"


----------



## ecchef (Jul 14, 2012)

Liverwurst, raw onion, brown mustard, rye. Altoids.
Pastrami, dijon mustard, rye. 
Taylor ham, egg & cheese, hard roll.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 14, 2012)

ecchef said:


> Liverwurst, raw onion, brown mustard, rye. Altoids.


Altoids aren't going to help much after that. Delicious, though.


----------



## cnochef (Jul 14, 2012)

agp said:


> Thanks! I will try some of these next week!
> 
> Also, I have lots of home-grown basil and arugula, so if anyone knows recipes that call for lots of either ingredient, I would be happy to try those as well. I have been making lots of basil pesto and arugula pesto, but only eating half of them before they go bad.



Basil pesto with tomatoes and buffalo mozzarella on ciabatta
Arugula pesto with cold sliced flank steak, grainy mustard and caramelized onions on baguette


----------



## sachem allison (Jul 14, 2012)

i do an asian version of a cuban( beer and pineapple juice braised pork butt, kimchi and melted swiss with spicy chinese mustard) pressed and delicious cold or hot .

we also do a very interesting panini.
honey dijon and whole cumin seed roasted pork loin thin sliced. Yukon gold, scallion, Dijon potato salad . arugula and smoked gouda.
1)take a nice crusty demi loaf and cover the outside with dijon butter.( 1tbl dijon to 1/2 cup softened butter)
2) thin slice the pork loin and lay in a pie pan and thin slice some smoked gouda and melt it in the oven ( this is important, golden brown cheesey crust.
3) place potato salad on bread, then pork cheese layer, then arugula and a little balsamic vinaigrette. place in a press or put in a low saute pan and place another pan on top, cook until golden brown and then vacuum it down your gullet. umm umm. best hot, awesome cold.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jul 15, 2012)

99Limited said:


> One of my favorite cold sandwiches is .... Meatloaf !!!!



right on! my favorite it with Alton Brown's mealtloaf.


----------



## ecchef (Jul 15, 2012)

sachem allison said:


> i do an asian version of a cuban( beer and pineapple juice braised pork butt, kimchi and melted swiss with spicy chinese mustard) pressed and delicious cold or hot .
> 
> we also do a very interesting panini.
> honey dijon and whole cumin seed roasted pork loin thin sliced. Yukon gold, scallion, Dijon potato salad . arugula and smoked gouda.
> ...



Just add beer! :beer:

I'm gonna try this tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2012)

ecchef said:


> My wife just walked past....."OHHHH, FRUIT SANDWICH!"



It can be your lunch/desert. win win.


----------



## sachem allison (Jul 15, 2012)

ecchef said:


> Just add beer! :beer:
> 
> I'm gonna try this tomorrow.



I might have to run this for a special next week. umm lunch!


----------



## agp (Jul 15, 2012)

So many great ideas here, thanks


----------

